# More lead toy recalls



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

BENTONVILLE, Arkansas - Wal-Mart Stores Inc. is recalling toy animals made in China because of excessive lead levels discovered since it stepped up safety testing in August, the Bentonville, Arkansas-based retailer said Friday. 

In a news release, the largest U.S. retailer and toy seller described the recalled items as sets of realistic-looking farm animals, jungle animals and dinosaurs. 

The toys are sold in loose sets in cellophane-type bags without a brand name. Wal-Mart said independent testing revealed excessive levels of lead in the material the toys are made of 

Wal-Mart recalls animal toy sets for lead - Consumer News - MSNBC.com 

draconis


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

My husband and I have been wondering about the lead filled toys and Autism. The toys didn't just suddenly develop a lead problem, they have been sold to kids for years now. Has anyone done a study to see if the rise in Autism is related to the percentage or number of toys imported from China?


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never thought about that but you are right they didn't just pop up. The whole thing is scary. I am going to buy one of those home lead pen kits where you can test for lead at home. I heard about them now i just have to find where you can get one.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

They cost around $13 for 8 tests. I will send anyone a link that wants information but don't want to directly post it here.

draconis


----------

